# my sweet girl mia got her wings :(



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

This is the hardest and most painful thing I've ever had to write. I'm in total shock and so confused. I got home tonight to find mia on the floor with her eyes shut  I picked her up she was cold her eyes were shut she opened them a tiny bit once I had her in my hands then closed them again. It was just gone 9 so I rang the emergency vets nearest one that deals with reptiles and they told me to bring her in which I did. Half an hour later we got there but as I was walking through the door she gasped and died. I'm totally heart broken, this morning she drank and ate and even had her normal walk around the room I last saw her 6pm she was fine then or so she seemed.  I don't believe she has fallen there ain't a mark on her not egg bound she showed no signs of having eggs either and the vet doesn't believe she had eggs as she's free ranged I always kept an extra eye on her and she had two laying bins either side of her free range. She would of been 3 this year I don't get it. The vet wanted to do a postmortem but I said no I don't want her little body cut.  been nothing but tears since I found her she looks so peaceful and pretty with her beautiful colors showing. This is the first time I've lost a chameleon and my God does it hurt. I'm gonna bury her in my garden tomorrow near her favorite spot for catching the sun. This is my favorite pic of her the first time she got the English sunshine aged 6months.







I'm gonna miss you my sweet friendly little girl, the cuddles, kissing your little nose having to clean up get dressed with you on mg head because you always wanted to be with me. You were my first reptile and taught me so much, R.I.P mummys sweet sweet girl. I love you alwaysand will never forget our time together.


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

I burried her this morning and bought two rose bushes one yellow and one orange i will plant them next to her grave tomorrow. 

Here's some of my fav pics over the 2 1/2 yrs i had her.


----------



## obsessedbenners (Jan 6, 2012)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Mia, you must be heartbroken :sad: 
Sleep well pretty girl


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

:sad:

The roses are a lovely idea!

And lovely pictures of her.


----------

